# Nimbochromis white/pink mouth growth?



## notronrj (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello,

I have a Nimbochromis with some sort of white/pink growth on the mouth that I'm concerned about. The fish is swimming normally, eating and will chase other tankmates if bothered enough.

Today I dosed tank with:
- Formalin / Malachite Green ( for parasites )
- Kana-Pro - pure kanamycin sulfate powder ( for Bacterial infections )

Parameters:
29G
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: ~2 very little color difference between 0 and 5
PH: 7.6
Temp: 78F
20% water change ~10 days ago.

I have pictures posted here:
http://www.jamesnortonphotography.com/CichlidMouth/

And here is a video of the tank - it appears like two weeks ago the fish didn't have this growth.





Tankmates:

- 1 Male Kenyi
- 1 Female Kenyi
- 2 Electric Yellow
- 1 Bristlenose Pleco
- 1 Bumblebee
- 1 Flameback
- 1 Orange Cichlid

Anybody have an idea with the growth is and how to treat it?

Thank you.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi,

just checked out your video--nice!

I can't see the growth well enough on your pictures but more than likely the fish got it from fighting--lip locking--with another fish. Is the growth a bump/raised area or does it look more like a place where the skin has rubbed off? Is there any kind of white or gray fuzz growing on or near the lip?

If the area looks like the skin has rubbed off and there is no gray or white growth then I would discontinue both medications. You can definitely stop the Formalin. If the area is swollen/raised or if there is white or gray fuzz anywhere then finish out the Kanamycin.

Your tank looks beautiful but unfortunately it is destined for more problems. A 29 gallon is way too small for most cichlids and the ones you have will need to be in a 55 gallon at the very smallest if you intend to keep them and then there's other things to consider such as having the correct male/female ratios for the individual species.

Are you planning to get a larger tank anytime soon? Really only the electric yellows have any hope of existing in a 29 long term. My advice to you is to decide which fish you really want to raise and then do some research on those fish--check out the species profiles here on the forum and post questions in the appropriate folders for advice on tank size and tankmates.

Robin


----------



## notronrj (Sep 21, 2010)

Robin said:


> Hi,
> 
> just checked out your video--nice!
> 
> ...


Hi Robin,

I'm glad you enjoyed the video. I'm going to continue to treat with Kanamycin based on your input and those of others.

I have been planning on getting a larger tank - probably a 75 gallon. However, the wife isn't ready for that purchase just yet. I'm probably going sell back some of the fish. I had hoped to get a larger tank sooner.. but the better half has a different idea. 

I've kept standard community fish for over two years in 29, 10 and 55 gallon tanks before moving to Texas. And had to get rid of all but the 29 gallon.

I've only been keeping Cichlids for about 7 months and still have a lot to learn.
One of the greatest things happened recently though. My two Kenyi had fry and I'm raising three of them and they are doing well... such excitement.

Here are two videos of them ( I'm such a proud grand-parent  )

My wife shot this one of the fry in the 29 gallon tank- she was the first to notice them.





And this is them growing up in a smallish but well maintained tank.





Thank you very much for your thoughtful response.


----------



## notronrj (Sep 21, 2010)

Here are some more photographs that might help us figure out how to treat this fish.

http://www.jamesnortonphotography.com/CichlidMouth2/

Thanks again everybody!


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Your fry movie reminded me of the first time I had fry in my tank. It is very exciting. You walk by the tank and out of the corner of your eye you see something--??!!-- and then there they are: perfect tiny fish!

A year or so ago I was cleaning out my Eheim canister and found 3 Blue Dolphin fry living in it! Two survived and grew into adults. What I've observed with fry, and this may not be everyone's experience, is that some species seem to be able to survive, (avoid being eaten) better than others. I used to keep P. Saulosi and those little guys really knew how to lay low and stay alive. The blue dolphins, unfortunately don't have the same talent.

Anyway: the pictures you posted were a great help. It looks like injury that would occur from a lip locking fight and that perhaps it's getting infected. If you suspect that it's ongoing fighting between this and an other fish then you'll need to remove the injured one long enough to allow his injury to heal. Treatment can be anything from just providing perfect water conditions, to Melafix, (speeds healing), to an antibiotic. You want to watch the injury closely because some infections can worsen overnight and then you're likely to lose the fish. Watch for fuzzy white or gray growth, reddness around the injury, the fish losing interest in eating or becoming lethargic. Maracyn and Maracyn-two, used together, or Kanaplex/kannamycin are two antibiotics that I would recommend. If you have an extra tank then it'll be better for the fish, and cheaper for you to treat him separately.

Robin


----------



## notronrj (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the comments and suggestions. The fish is doing well now and is almost 100% healed.

I will post more pictures later. Based on advice that I've received, I've removed some fish from this tank and now have the following:

2 Kenyi
2 Electric Yellow
1 Nimbochromis ( Giraffe Cichlid )
1 Female Bristlenose Pleco

And I've rearranged the rocks to provide more "caves" for the little guys/gals to hide and feel comfortable.

Cheers.


----------



## notronrj (Sep 21, 2010)

notronrj said:


> Thanks everybody for the comments and suggestions. The fish is doing well now and is almost 100% healed.
> 
> I will post more pictures later. Based on advice that I've received, I've removed some fish from this tank and now have the following:
> 
> ...


And here is one image of the guy after he's healed up a good amount. He is temporarily in his own tank because I caught him fighting with a Kenyi. I don't believe I have a tank large enough to keep for the long term, so when he is fully healed I'm going to find him a new good home.

http://dailysnapshots.org/index.php?showimage=383

Cheers,


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey great news that the fish is healing.   



> Based on advice that I've received, I've removed some fish from this tank and now have the following:
> 
> 2 Kenyi
> 2 Electric Yellow
> ...


Not sure what your future plans are but this grouping will NOT work in a 29 gallon--no matter how many caves you make. If you have to stay with the 29 gallon then my advice to you is to find a new home for the Kenyis and Giraffe. The e yellows should be kept in a male/female ratio of 1 male to 3-4 females but it is very hard to determine their sex. What most people do is buy more yellows then they intend to keep and then when they start breeding and it becomes obvious what their sex is they remove any extra males. 
The bristlenose is fine in just about any size tank 

Robin


----------



## notronrj (Sep 21, 2010)

Robin said:


> Hey great news that the fish is healing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My future plans have been to get a larger tank; something in the 65G range. The 29 gallon tank was the only tank that I could keep when I moved cross country 8 months ago and I thought I'd have a larger tank by now. The Giraffe cichlid has been moved to a 10 gallon long enough for him to completely heal and then he will be sold to a good home. Do the Kenyi prefer to be grouped in a 1 male to 3-4 female ratio?

I don't know what to do anymore. Perhaps I should sell the remaining cichlids and stock the small tank with freshwater community fish and then go back to cichlids when the larger tank is available. :-? :-?

Thank you for the information Robin. 

Cheers.


----------

